# Always tired!!!!



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Why am I always tired? ..Seriously, even if I have 7-9 hours sleep, have a cup of coffee upon awakening, Il be tired a few hours later...Like I am now.

Yawned 4 times in the past 10 minutes.

I always look like I have two black eyes from 'being tired' and I'm like this every day, could easily sleep through the day sort of feeling.

Iv had bloods done recently (Un-related matter), that would have picked up on things like low Test levels wouldn't it?

Im only 19. So no excuse for it really?

info;

sleep 6-9 hours

diet high protein high carb (Crappy Veg + Fruit intake)

Smoke 20 a day

drink alcohol rarely

any ideas?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

your life style/diet doesn't sound ideal tbh which wont help matters! your not getting many important vitamins if your missing fruit and veg! I to suffer badly from lethargy I went to the docs for a full hormone panel and it was nothing to do with that... that's not to say your issue wouldn't be! what did they test you for?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Do you wake up naturally or via an alarm clock?

how much fat do you eat?

When do you exercises? and how often?

How long have you been training seriously


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

In before..... zomg smoking 20 a day is baaaaddd

On a serious note - why don't you go back and ask for another blood test related to this? It could be anything - anemia, thyroid related issues....

How much coffee do you drink in a day? Too much and you CRASH big time. Caffeine really strains your adrenal glands.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

It could be a number of things. For example, just getting 8-9 hours of sleep is worthless if it's not good quality sleep (plenty of sleep disorders out there). Though personally, I would say as long as you're chugging 20 cigs a day there's no point looking for other answers.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Prob look at diet first - upping fruit and veg would be a start, maybe increase healthy fats too.

How much water are you getting in? Aim for lots - 2ltr plus

Consider knocking the **** on the head.

I found ZMA helped with quality of sleep, particularly if ( like me ) your fruit and veg intake is poor and you might be low on certain minerals.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> It could be a number of things. For example, just getting 8-9 hours of sleep is worthless if it's not good quality sleep (plenty of sleep disorders out there). Though personally, I would say as long as you're chugging 20 cigs a day there's no point looking for other answers.


Why? I smoke on Av about 15 a day and i'm as fresh as a daisy.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Sigma said:


> Why? I smoke on Av about 15 a day and i'm as fresh as a daisy.


Go and troll someone else.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Go and troll someone else.


OK if you want to leave logic and reason out of this - go take your anti-tobacco propaganda someplace else too!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Do you wake up naturally or via an alarm clock?
> 
> how much fat do you eat?
> 
> ...


I wake up via Alarm clock mate

MyFitnessPal - 60g Fat, 15g Saturated Fat in last entry, my diet doesn't really vary much so that's a solid number

I workout 3 times a week (Mon,Wed,Fri) at round 12pm each day

I'd consider my self to have been 'seriously' training around 5-6 months mate, but lifting regularly/weekly for 12 months easy



Sigma said:


> In before..... zomg smoking 20 a day is baaaaddd
> 
> On a serious note - why don't you go back and ask for another blood test related to this? It could be anything - anemia, thyroid related issues....
> 
> How much coffee do you drink in a day? Too much and you CRASH big time. Caffeine really strains your adrenal glands.


The blood tests I did have definitely tested my thyroid, along with 2 other tests..I can't remember those other 2, but all came back fine apparently.

Don't really drink that much coffee, 1-2 cups a day, sometimes none.



Ian_Montrose said:


> It could be a number of things. For example, just getting 8-9 hours of sleep is worthless if it's not good quality sleep (plenty of sleep disorders out there). Though personally, I would say as long as you're chugging 20 cigs a day there's no point looking for other answers.


I drink plenty of water as a rule, I hate being de-hydrated and usually have a drink to hand all day, go through two bottles of water in a workout alone lol

Agree 20 a day to both stupid and un-healthy, it is my weakness!! Hate it with a passion



MrM said:


> Prob look at diet first - upping fruit and veg would be a start, maybe increase healthy fats too.
> 
> How much water are you getting in? Aim for lots - 2ltr plus
> 
> ...


Lots of water mate (Il start taking note of measurements to be sure)

Yeah I definitely need to up fruit and veg, will look into that.

--

Also, I sleep with my windows open, and my curtains slightly open to allow light...I love sleeping with a background noise and a little light, not sure why? ..Love listening to the rain especially lol

But, obviously the world outside starts getting noisy around 6am-7am, and four cars start up and drive off right outside my window at around that time (6-7) while I wake up at 9.

Perhaps I am having disturbed sleep without noticing it..? Never wake up though!


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Get checked for a sleep apnea


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> I wake up via Alarm clock mate
> 
> MyFitnessPal - 60g Fat, 15g Saturated Fat in last entry, my diet doesn't really vary much so that's a solid number
> 
> ...


hmmmm nothing to out of the ordinary there. If you can go bed earlier and try and get to the situation where you wake up naturally that might help.

Maybe upping fats and lowering carbs could help. Try upping fats 40g and lowering carbs 90g

what is your last meal of the day?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> hmmmm nothing to out of the ordinary there. If you can go bed earlier and try and get to the situation where you wake up naturally that might help.
> 
> Maybe upping fats and lowering carbs could help. Try upping fats 40g and lowering carbs 90g
> 
> what is your last meal of the day?


Agreed.

Usually go to sleep at 12am-1am and wake up at 9am

Ideally I want to be going to sleep at 10:30pm and waking at 7am sort of thing

Last meal of the day is always carbs + shake, so cereal/toast would be my most common + protein shake (This is literally 30-40 minutes before bed)


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Iv noticed my more like this these days I changed my diet to higher carbs and was thinking it might be that.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Usually go to sleep at 12am-1am and wake up at 9am
> 
> ...


I think your only real option is really quite boring. Go to bed earlier.

Try upping the fats if you like. For someone your age I wouldn't expect macros to make a huge difference when you seem have the basic macros sorted (I'll assume your food quality is OK)

ZMA is one of the few supps I swear by. It give me great quality sleep. Go Nutrition or Bulk powders both are fine from my experience.

the only other thing would be a food intolerence, but I highly doubt it


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

I read recently that the room you sleep in should be that dark you can't see the other side of it I've been looking in to this as a cause of my tiredness

I honestly can't remember the last time I woke up feeling refreshed


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I think your only real option is really quite boring. Go to bed earlier.
> 
> Try upping the fats if you like. For someone your age I wouldn't expect macros to make a huge difference when you seem have the basic macros sorted (I'll assume your food quality is OK)
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm slowly working an earlier bed time in.

90% of food I eat is fresh meat/fish with pasta, definitely need to up veg & fruit, will start adding carrots/broccoli to my meals (I eat a banana before bed aswell)

Il try upping fats slowly and see if I notice anything mate.

Il have a word with my doctor next time I go back and see if can test food intolerance and sleep apnea.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> I read recently that the room you sleep in should be that dark you can't see the other side of it I've been looking in to this as a cause of my tiredness
> 
> I honestly can't remember the last time I woke up feeling refreshed


I'm the same mate.

You see these adverts of people waking up feeling all refreshed, I'm just there looking/feeling like Iv been hit by a bus for the first 30 mins lol ...Then I'm ready for bed again like 3 hours later. Something definitely not quite right considering I'm 19 and should be ready to go.

That's the common advice, but I always thought sleep conditions were more of a preference than an actual efficient ritual that should be followed, if that makes sense.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Mate what do you do in the day?
> 
> If you're unemployed and you spent a fair bit of time sitting around, that could be why. Well that's what seemed to always make me tired, but then when I started working.. I'd wake up nice and fresh every morning.
> 
> But if you're busy in the day, you shouldn't really be tired all the time?!


Defiantly correct mate.

I'm out of work and I did notice the less I did the more tired I felt all day.

But on gym days I walk 2.4 miles to & from an hour long workout, and I'm usually doing a lot of cleaning aswell as visiting my man and going to the shop for her etc.

So wouldn't consider my self sedentary often, but it could still be that.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Mclovin147 said:


> I'm the same mate.
> 
> You see these adverts of people waking up feeling all refreshed, I'm just there looking/feeling like Iv been hit by a bus for the first 30 mins lol ...Then I'm ready for bed again like 3 hours later. Something definitely not quite right considering I'm 19 and should be ready to go.
> 
> That's the common advice, but I always thought sleep conditions were more of a preference than an actual efficient ritual that should be followed, if that makes sense.


I thought the same but there's been a fair few tests that would prove otherwise

I'm 32 I figured it was just age but I've never been a great sleeper

Last time I saw a doctor he said to try and get more exercise! I told him I train 5 days a week


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

For me personally, I've always felt that every hours sleep I get before 12am is as good as 2 hours after 12am.

I try to get to sleep by 10pm and rise around 5am most mornings feeling fresh

If I go to bed after 12am and get up a bit later I never feel as good.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Mate it could well be low test levels, or something else in your bloods.

Dont let the doc just tell you your results are fine, ask for a copy and go do some research. I had the same feeling for years and went to the doc multiple times only to be told everything was ok by my GP. I then asked for a copy of my results and it turns out that my test levels were really low, but just outside what is considered to be the normal levels.

The thing about the normal levels are that it varies so widely and it doesn't differentiate by age, so a man of 80 and a lad of 18 could both have the same level and be considered "normal". Once I found out I was low I asked my GP to send me to an Endocrinologist who immediately diagnosed me with low test and prescribed me with TRT, and some other treatments to try and restore my natural production.

Not saying this is what you have, but get your numbers and have a google at least. The GP will have them on file pal


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Dorian Gray said:


> Mate it could well be low test levels, or something else in your bloods.
> 
> Dont let the doc just tell you your results are fine, ask for a copy and go do some research. I had the same feeling for years and went to the doc multiple times only to be told everything was ok by my GP. I then asked for a copy of my results and it turns out that my test levels were really low, but just outside what is considered to be the normal levels.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice mate, will definitely look into it.

Will post findings here when I get them.


----------



## Angerfist (Apr 26, 2014)

This might sound ridiculous but you could have obstructive sleep apnea. People with jaw issues get it, it can really disrupt your sleep. I highly doubt you do, just throwing it out there.

You could try HGH peptides & some ZMA before bed. Taking both has definitely helped improve my sleep quality. Also for your blood tests did they just tell you "everything is fine" without showing you the results? I'd request the papers and check online, the ranges are quite large so you could be on the low end for certain hormones but they won't say anything since they're still in range.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Angerfist said:


> This might sound ridiculous but you could have obstructive sleep apnea. People with jaw issues get it, it can really disrupt your sleep. I highly doubt you do, just throwing it out there.
> 
> You could try HGH peptides & some ZMA before bed. Taking both has definitely helped improve my sleep quality. Also for your blood tests did they just tell you "everything is fine" without showing you the results? I'd request the papers and check online, the ranges are quite large so you could be on the low end for certain hormones but they won't say anything since they're still in range.


Yeah he literally just said the tests came back fine.

He may not even check test levels etc for all I know. Il get my self a copy ASAP.

I assume I'd just make an appointment and ask for a copy of them along with the other tests.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

Mental fitgue is not the same as physical fitgue, which is it with you?

Also what job do you do?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm never tired. Wake up at 5am every morning and drive straight to the gym then off to work. Busy day, spend an hour and a half driving back home, cook, eat, have a sh*t and back off to bed. Sleep like a baby and then do it all over again. Always feel fresh as a daisy.

Maybe you need a more active lifestyle.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

cooltt said:


> Mental fitgue is not the same as physical fitgue, which is it with you?
> 
> Also what job do you do?


Physical fatigue ----------> Mental fatigue


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

cooltt said:


> Mental fitgue is not the same as physical fitgue, which is it with you?
> 
> Also what job do you do?


Unsure which, probably mental that in turn affects me physically

Unemployed, but still relatively busy...sorting long distance move out (it's not stress related)



MFM said:


> I'm never tired. Wake up at 5am every morning and drive straight to the gym then off to work. Busy day, spend an hour and a half driving back home, cook, eat, have a sh*t and back off to bed. Sleep like a baby and then do it all over again. Always feel fresh as a daisy.
> 
> Maybe you need a more active lifestyle.


Lucky you bro lol

Yeah could well be that mate!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Mclovin147 said:


> Yeah he literally just said the tests came back fine.
> 
> He may not even check test levels etc for all I know. Il get my self a copy ASAP.
> 
> I assume I'd just make an appointment and ask for a copy of them along with the other tests.


A standard test doesnt generally test for testosterone. They have to specifically request it. At least that was the case with me.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Lucky you bro lol
> 
> Yeah could well be that mate!


Sorry, meant to say I used to be tired like you all the time as well with black rings under my eyes. I think starting to eat healthy and getting up early did wonders for me. The older I get the better I feel.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

As dorian mentioned could be low testosterone, low vitamin D levels, A thorough blood test will tell you if its something like this. Have you felt like this for a while?

What fat burners or preworkouts u taking?? these could be making you crash on your non-workout days. Are you taking any?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jas said:


> As dorian mentioned could be low testosterone, low vitamin D levels, A thorough blood test will tell you if its something like this. Have you felt like this for a while?
> 
> What fat burners or preworkouts u taking?? these could be making you crash on your non-workout days. Are you taking any?


Don't take any pre-workout or fat burners lol

Pre-workout I just fill my face with carbs, and I'm open to the idea of gaining fat (Ectomorph lol) 

--

Yeah Iv been like this for months mate, Iv always had bags under my eyes...Starting to pîss me off lately.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have to have a granny nap every afternoon mate cos I get knackered to,but I do wake up @ around 5am every morning lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Unsure which, probably mental that in turn affects me physically


The reason i ask is if you get enough sleep, aren't stressed out, eat plenty of vitamins and minerals you may have a problem with your pineal gland.

The gland runs through a 24 hour cycle producing melatonin in the evening when it gets dark and shutting of when it gets light. However on occasion just like any other gland it can start to malfunction producing melatonin during the day much like a dripping tap. It's not enough to put you to sleep but enough to make you feel constantly tired.

A "hormone panel blood test" should pick this up. Has your GP made you aware of this test?

As i said earlier physical fatigue is not the same as mental fatigue, figuring out which applies to you is a good place to start.


----------



## Stobo91 (Oct 22, 2012)

I always used to feel like this (as of about 3 weeks ago).

Routine was same every day, 8 ish hours sleep, rarely have breakfast, go to work (9-5 office job) snacks at 11 ish, lunch at 1. Sit on my crust all day hardly moving and i would be sat there literally falling to sleep. Id have to force myself to walk to the loos just to splash some water on my face to try and wake up abit.

Since then my lifestyle has massively changed but i now never feel tired.

Bedtime is around 10:30-11PM, wake up at 6-6:15. Gym at 6:45 on Mon, wed, fridays. Decent breakfast - 3 scrambled eggs on wholemeal toast. Water intake increased massively. Decent meaty meals for lunch and tea. Crap snacks replaced with bananas and cashew nuts.

Even find myself with too much energy last night so went and played some badminton!

Not sure if its just 1 of the above things or a mixture/all of them but i generally find myself so much more alert and can't remember the last time i yawned in the day time!


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Mclovin147, can you post up what exactly you eat and drink? Not saying its problems with your diet, but it would be helpful to people to see what it is your taking in or not.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jas said:


> Mclovin147, can you post up what exactly you eat and drink? Not saying its problems with your diet, but it would be helpful to people to see what it is your taking in or not.


Today's food intake;

Egg & Toast for breakfast - 10 am

Steak & Chips for dinner - 1 pm

Muscles for second dinner - 3 pm

Fresh plaice fillet & Chips for tea + Carrots, Broccoli & Peas - 6 pm

Prawn/Squid pasta Salad for second tea (About 20 minutes ago)

..And I'm still hungry

Drinks

3 coffees, cups

3 Orange squash, cups

2 Protein Shakes, cups


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Today's food intake;
> 
> Egg & Toast for breakfast - 10 am
> 
> ...


Do you live in a restaurant - some v tasty meals there. Any reason for the lack of carbs? I'd get some porridge in at breakfast


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

The best thing to do would be to change certain aspects of your lifestyle to see which ones may be effecting you, a good place to start would be eliminate ALL stimulants, this means stop smoking and drinking coffee. You'll feel like crap for a while but if you feel better you know that was the cause, of course it could be nothing to do with that what's so ever but your options are limited.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

High carbs could be a factor.

Have you had your thyroid checked?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Why am I always tired? ..Seriously, even if I have 7-9 hours sleep, have a cup of coffee upon awakening, Il be tired a few hours later...Like I am now.
> 
> Yawned 4 times in the past 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


Looks at the time you started this thread, wonders why always tired?

That and the fact we're all on artificial diets etc etc .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lower your junk and meat and increase your plant based food intake. You will feel like a different person.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Today's food intake;
> 
> Egg & Toast for breakfast - 10 am
> 
> ...


For Fxxck sake, you are eating way more than you need to. Space out your meals every 5 hrs. This I need to eat every 3hrs otherwise I will lose muscle is bull**** unless your on the competing stage, and most people here are not.

An example - if you are only managing to get your breakfast in at 10am, then after breakfast have some fruit. A whole fresh orange, contains vitamin C, lowers your cortisol, the more cortisol you have, the more need to your brain to say eat. After 10am, your next meal should be 5 hours later. That 1pm Steak and Chips is so not needed. Chips twice a day, come on mate, get serious. You can easily skip 2 meals in that list.

1. Cut your food down to every 5hrs

2. Fruit and Veg,

3. Squash drinks and coffee remove, drink water like most of us here

Do you have any siblings to look up to? Do you live alone, or with parents? I understand things can be hard, and times are, but you can do some basics much better.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jas said:



> For Fxxck sake, you are eating way more than you need to. Space out your meals every 5 hrs. This I need to eat every 3hrs otherwise I will lose muscle is bull**** unless your on the competing stage, and most people here are not.
> 
> An example - if you are only managing to get your breakfast in at 10am, then after breakfast have some fruit. A whole fresh orange, contains vitamin C, lowers your cortisol, the more cortisol you have, the more need to your brain to say eat. After 10am, your next meal should be 5 hours later. That 1pm Steak and Chips is so not needed. Chips twice a day, come on mate, get serious. You can easily skip 2 meals in that list.
> 
> ...


Calorie surplus = Weight gain, right? Essential of natty muscle growth.

I barely put on weight with the above diet.

And me eating chips is rare, honestly, yesterday I swapped my usual bland pasta for the chips.

5 hours between meals for an Ectomorph weighing around 65KG seems like a lot to be honest.

I don't have a 'normal' body that can eat three meals a day and maintain, yet alone 3 meals a day and gain.

Everyone is saying drop carbs (Some saying increase) but what will I substitute them with? Still trying to gain remember.

I will be including more fruit & veg, that for sure...Perhaps I should cut my meat/fish down to 2-3 out 5 meals instead of every meal maybe?

If I do as you say, there's no way Il be building any muscle mate. Like I said, the above diet is struggling to support muscle growth.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

As others say, replace the cigs with carrot and celery sticks. Straight up you'll feel so much better.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Calorie surplus = Weight gain, right? Essential of natty muscle growth.
> 
> I barely put on weight with the above diet.
> 
> ...


If one of my kids were eating what your eating, I'd ask them to seriously look at themselves. Its down to you. You have problem. I give you help. I ask you to make changes. You are not working, why you need so much energy, so much food, so much protein?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jas said:


> If one of my kids were eating what your eating, I'd ask them to seriously look at themselves. Its down to you. You have problem. I give you help. I ask you to make changes. You are not working, why you need so much energy, so much food, so much protein?


Do you realise this is a bodybuilding website?

Full of people who eat CONSIDERABLY more than me?

I eat 'So much' because it is required to build muscle, it's not an un-healthy amount of food by any means (2500cals give or take), my portions aren't huge either. 95% of what I eat is fresh meat/fish (Mainly fish such as Salmon/Plaice) combined with fresh pasta/rice, by normal standards I'd say my diet is actually bloody healthy!! (Apart from the lack veg, which has now changed!)

Thanks for your input budd, but my diet isn't as bad as you think, stop worrying!


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Do you realise this is a bodybuilding website?
> 
> Full of people who eat CONSIDERABLY more than me?
> 
> ...


Yeah it is but your not tired from training are you, or overtraining. Whats your training like?


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Do you realise this is a bodybuilding website?
> 
> Full of people who eat CONSIDERABLY more than me?
> 
> ...


Sorry to drag up an old topic, but did your tiredness ever improve?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Scammell29 said:


> Sorry to drag up an old topic, but did your tiredness ever improve?


Yes it did mate.

I found it was simply my routine and the hours I slept and how much physical activity i did in the day.

When I used to sleep at 2-3am and waking up at 12pm and do bugger all through the day I'd feel awful, drained headaches etc even though I was getting 8+ hours sleep.

Swapped my routine to sleeping at 11pm and waking at 7am and it made a big difference, ASWELL as including more activity through the day.

But I will say if your looking to do the same, start with altering your wake up time, not your go to bed time. If your anything like me and your body follows a sleeping schedule religiously you'll just be led there for hours trying to get to sleep...Wake up at 7, then try.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

nicotine and caffeine are both stimulants so I vote thats the problem


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> nicotine and caffeine are both stimulants so I vote thats the problem


Haven't had a cigarette in 16 hours (Nicotine patch on) and no coffee after 3pm as of today.

(Going through crappy sleep period funnily enough lol but I inow how to solve it easily enough)


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

jimmy26 said:


> I read recently that the room you sleep in should be that dark you can't see the other side of it I've been looking in to this as a cause of my tiredness
> 
> I honestly can't remember the last time I woke up feeling refreshed


I think the harder we push our bodies we have to assume even with enough sleep we always gonna wake up feeling like we need more sleep.


----------



## citius66 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Why am I always tired? ..Seriously, even if I have 7-9 hours sleep, have a cup of coffee upon awakening, Il be tired a few hours later...Like I am now.
> 
> Yawned 4 times in the past 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


More than likely that it is your smoking. Smoking destroys Vitamin C which is needed for iron absorption (given that you have enough iron in your blood stream). I smoke = 25 mg of Vit C destroyed = 1 orange. Do the math dude for 20 smokes.

And if you have low iron, guess what? no oxygen to your cells and you will feel low energy all day.

Suggest reduce and then quit smoking. In the meantime, increase your vitamin C intake along with iron. Check with your GP about how much iron you should supplement with as this is not something you can try out.

m


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

citius66 said:


> More than likely that it is your smoking. Smoking destroys Vitamin C which is needed for iron absorption (given that you have enough iron in your blood stream). I smoke = 25 mg of Vit C destroyed = 1 orange. Do the math dude for 20 smokes.
> 
> And if you have low iron, guess what? no oxygen to your cells and you will feel low energy all day.
> 
> ...


I quit smoking 9 days ago mate, haven't smoked since, booyaaaa!!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

ex-smoker here too, on e-cigs 10ml now for almost 2 years.

Could the lack of sleep be anything to do with lack of water? Apparently dehydration can cause imbalances making you feel tired all the time and restless at night: your supposed to drink a minimum of 2 litres a day. I wonder how many people do drink that much water a day. Do cups of tea count, or does the caffeine erase the water value?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> ex-smoker here too, on e-cigs 10ml now for almost 2 years.
> 
> Could the lack of sleep be anything to do with lack of water? Apparently dehydration can cause imbalances making you feel tired all the time and restless at night: your supposed to drink a minimum of 2 litres a day. I wonder how many people do drink that much water a day. Do cups of tea count, or does the caffeine erase the water value?


I'm good with keeping myself hydrated to be fair.

But funnily enough, since quitting smoking I haven't had a decent night sleep.

Really crappy sleep these past 9 days...Even take my patches off before trying to sleep as I know they are a stimulant, but it doesn't help....The irony!!!!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> I'm good with keeping myself hydrated to be fair.
> 
> But funnily enough, since quitting smoking I haven't had a decent night sleep.
> 
> Really crappy sleep these past 9 days...Even take my patches off before trying to sleep as I know they are a stimulant, but it doesn't help....The irony!!!!


Ah, I didn't know you were on the patches, must have missed that. They are supposed to release even more nicotine than smoking, maybe that's the problem as its a stimulant which will keep you up.

Ps: have you considered e-cigs at all?


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

ony tired or deeply fatigued?


----------



## alterntego (Jun 10, 2010)

Not sure if this was mentioned but I have come to find that this fatigue is caused by a tired liver .


----------

